# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  کاربرد وب سرویس ها؟

## sajad_3dmax

سلام دوستان. پروژه پایانی بنده درباره وب سرویس هاست. ولی هیچ اطلاعاتی درباره کاربرد و بازار کارش ندارم. لطفا یه راهنمایی توپ کنین. ممنون

----------


## #Faranak

> سلام دوستان. پروژه پایانی بنده درباره وب سرویس هاست. ولی هیچ اطلاعاتی درباره کاربرد و بازار کارش ندارم. لطفا یه راهنمایی توپ کنین. ممنون


درپروزه هایی که کاربرد متنوع دارندوتولید یک guiامکان پذیرنیست به جای guiازwebserviceاستفاده میشود وتولید guiبه عهده خود برنامه نویس است . 
webserviceدرحد یک آدرس است.که در پروزه ای که می خواهیم ازآن استفاده کنیم این آدرس را به پروزه مان addمی کنیم .(دربرنامه های تحت windowsبااستفاده از add servicerefrencesاین کارو انجام میدهیم.)

به طور کلی وب سرویس یک متد توزیع شده است .پروزه ای است که ظاهر گرافیکی ندارد
وبه عنوان کد استفاده می شود.وروی یک hostدراینترنت قرار می گیرد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پروژه پایانی بنده درباره وب سرویس هاست. ولی هیچ اطلاعاتی درباره کاربرد و  بازار کارش ندارم.


وب سرویس یک رابط برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر HTTP هست که از طریق یک نرم افزار در اختیار سایر نرم افزارها قرار میگیره؛ یعنی اون نرم افزار از طریق وب سرویسی که منتشر میکنه، به سایر نرم افزارها اعلام میکنه که چه خدماتی رو میتونه ارائه کنه، و چطور اون نرم افزارها می تونند از این خدمات بهره ببرند. پس وب سرویس ها راهی برای ارتباط بین نرم افزارها هستند.

به عنوان مثال، یک بانک سرویس پرداخت الکترونیکی ارائه میکنه. این سرویس رو میتونه به صورت وب سرویس منتشر کنه، تا نرم افزارهای دیگران (مثلا وب سایت ها، یا هر نوع نرم افزار دیگه)، بتونه از این طریق از این خدمات اون سایت در داخل خودشان استفاده کنند. به عنوان مثال در یک سایت هرگاه لازم هست مشتری خرید انجام بده، نرم افزار اون وب سایت میتونه اطلاعات مشتری و هزینه خرید رو از طریق وب سرویسی که بانک براش فراهم کرده، در اختیار نرم افزار بانک قرار بده، و نتیجه عملیات بانکی رو از طریق همان وب سرویس از بانک دریافت کنه.

وب سرویس ها وابسته به یک محیط توسعه نرم افزاری، یا یک زبان برنامه نویسی نیستند، و در تئوری هر وب سرویسی رو میشه با هر زبان برنامه نویسی استفاده کرد.

وقتی یک وب سرویس ایجاد می کنید، رابط برنامه نویسی مد نظر شما که باید توسط سایر نرم افزارها استفاده بشه، در قالب یک فایل XML با نام WSDL ذخیره میشه، و این WSDL آدرس سرویس، و خدماتی که سرویس ارائه میده، و نحوه استفاده از آنها را به سایر نرم افزارها معرفی میکنه. سایر نرم افزارها با استفاده از این داده ها می تونند درخواست هایی رو به سرویس شما بفرستند، و جواب دریافت کنند. درخواست ها و جواب ها در قالب پیام هایی با استاندارد SOAP یا JSON از طریق پروتکل HTTP ارسال و دریافت میشند.

اطلاعات بیشتر رو خودتون می تونید با جستجوی کلمات کلیدی مطرح شده در همین پست، به دست بیارید.

----------

